# JD5103 excessive steering wheel play



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

My JohnDeere 5103 has suddenly developed 2-3 full turns of steering wheel play, right after filling with hydraulic fluid, this is my 1rst tractor with the hydraulic power steering, I’m thinking the fluid was so low that I had air in the system that’s still there and maybe bleeding the system will resolve the problem, any other ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you block up the front end and then run the tractor, steering from lock to lock to see if it bleeds out and and starts to respond?


----------



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Can you block up the front end and then run the tractor, steering from lock to lock to see if it bleeds out and and starts to respond?


I’ve been looking all over the internet for a procedure on bleeding it, I’ve honestly never had cause to bleed a hydraulic system in my 53 years...do I loosen a particular line or fitting to allow air to escape?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm saying it should self bleed. If there is air in the system it will head back to the sump with the flow of hydraulic oil.
If that doesn't work, I'm wondering if a seal has blown in the steering system somewhere. Maybe someone here has a manual that shows how the system works. Did you use the foil with the proper specification for your application?


----------



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

Actually I never checked the fluid specs - I was clipping deer plots and the lift got slow and steering developed more play with each turn...there was a 5 gal can of hydraulic fluid at the shed there and I just used that. I downloaded a manual and saw fluid type while reading the manual. Headed back out there now and check all that, get the front end off the ground and see if it’ll bleed


----------



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

TJs5103 said:


> Actually I never checked the fluid specs - I was clipping deer plots and the lift got slow and steering developed more play with each turn...there was a 5 gal can of hydraulic fluid at the shed there and I just used that. I downloaded a manual and saw fluid type while reading the manual. Headed back out there now and check all that, get the front end off the ground and see if it’ll bleed


I’m thinking it was so low the pump sucked air into the system


----------



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

_Well it apparently isn’t air causing the issue, I jacked it up onto blocks and rotated steering stop to stop a few times - with the front end on blocks the steering responds immediately upon the turn of the wheel, but hard to turn, like there’s no power steering atall, all the way thru the turn, and the lift stops halfway until I rev the rpms up, then it’ll come to the top of its travel...time to dig deeper! Next step will be to get 5 gal of the correct fluid, drain and replace the unidentifiable fluid I used earlier - if that doesn’t help I guess it’s gonna be a blown seal or the pumps shot..._


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope the oil works!


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

With engine running I would think if you loosen, very slightly just to allow oil seeping, an oil line fitting to the lift then move the control lever that should bleed out any air in the system if there is any. You should be able to do same thing with fitting to the steering gear box. I believe most hydraulic cylinders have a bleeding screw on them to bleed the system also. If you don't get a good bit of seepage when you loosen the bleeder or fitting then you probably have a bad hyd. pump.

Be very careful because the oil spray might be at very high pressure so don't be where the oil if does spray can hit your skin. That could cause big time blood poisoning if it were to penetrate your skin.

It could be your hyd. pump has gone bad from being run low on fluid. The pump could be worn badly inside so it might be by-passing inside so it isn't creating pressure. That's my best suspected cause of the problem.


----------



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

gman51 said:


> With engine running I would think if you loosen, very slightly just to allow oil seeping, an oil line fitting to the lift then move the control lever that should bleed out any air in the system if there is any. You should be able to do same thing with fitting to the steering gear box. I believe most hydraulic cylinders have a bleeding screw on them to bleed the system also. If you don't get a good bit of seepage when you loosen the bleeder or fitting then you probably have a bad hyd. pump.
> 
> Be very careful because the oil spray might be at very high pressure so don't be where the oil if does spray can hit your skin. That could cause big time blood poisoning if it were to penetrate your skin.
> 
> It could be your hyd. pump has gone bad from being run low on fluid. The pump could be worn badly inside so it might be by-passing inside so it isn't creating pressure. That's my best suspected cause of the problem.


----------



## TJs5103 (Oct 24, 2019)

_I, from research, thought there would be a procedure other than the “self-bleed” to the sump method...as soon as I get the oil changed to JD’s specified oil I’m gonna try bleeding at the cylinders like you described...thx for the input, hoping for any solution rather than replacing the pump_


----------



## michael norris (Jun 29, 2017)

TJs5103 said:


> My JohnDeere 5103 has suddenly developed 2-3 full turns of steering wheel play, right after filling with hydraulic fluid, this is my 1rst tractor with the hydraulic power steering, I’m thinking the fluid was so low that I had air in the system that’s still there and maybe bleeding the system will resolve the problem, any other ideas?


I have a Bobcat tractor model CT122. Experienced similar issues with poor steering response, slow bucket movement. Issues grew worse over time and were especially worse as the tractor heated up. Fluid level was good. Turned out to be a bad hydraulic pump. That’s a costly item so hope your outcome is better than mine.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't know if this is a possibility but you might check into it.
Could there be a pressure relief bypass valve in the pump or hydraulic system causing the problem?
I am prone to agree with the above that your pump is probably toast.


----------

